
Markdown is the new Word 5.1 - colinprince
http://forkbombr.net/markdown-new-word51/
======
mark_l_watson
I a not disagreeing with the article and I would like to add: using Latex
provides the same plain text advantages and after some learning curve you can
do just about anything with it.

~~~
ionfish
LaTeX is great when you need it (i.e. to write mathematics, draw clever
diagrams, or need a Turing-complete programming language in your markup
language), but when you don't, it's unnecessarily cumbersome, and Markdown is
a lot better. Both have a settled spot in my toolbox, but it's not the same
spot.

If you use Pandoc to generate e.g. HTML documents from your Markdown files,
it's also worth remembering that TeX math mode is available in that. For
example, [1] is an article on my website written in Markdown, but manages to
include a decent amount of mathematics (replace .html with .txt for the source
file).

[1] [http://extralogical.net/articles/arithmetic-godel-
system-t.h...](http://extralogical.net/articles/arithmetic-godel-
system-t.html)

~~~
szany
Sugared LaTeX would be great. Has anyone done this?

~~~
tincholio
Well, Markdown to LaTeX is possible in pandoc. Otherwise, you could just write
in org-mode (which supports many of the features of MultiMarkDown, if not all)
and export it.

------
evangineer
tl;dr

Article is advocating the use of plain text in the form of Markdown & a solid
text editor for distraction-free writing.

------
alnayyir
This is precisely why us Emacs users have been advocating org-mode for years.
It can make generating tables, creating outlines, headers, emphasis, etc. all
automatic and easy, (Most editors don't have support for markdown that makes
this automatic.)

Best of all, org-mode syntax is just ASCII like Markdown and your grandmother
could open it in notepad and understand perfectly what you're trying to
convey.

Article about Org-mode that shows some common use-cases:

<http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9116>

